

Firefox's new version of C++ - arunkashyup
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/115207-mozilla-releases-rust-0-1-the-language-that-will-eventually-usurp-firefoxs-c

======
arunkashyup
does anyone think its necessary now?! when RoR is roaring around!

